# Best RF Light Controls



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm currently looking to replace my manual dimmer switches in my home theater with ones that I can control from my RF remote. What is the best RF light control switch to use in an application like this?

I currently have two dimmer switches. One controls six sconce lights while the other controls four recessed lights in the domed ceiling. 

Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Jester


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I use X-10 products for my light dimming and love it! They have in wall RF modules although I personally haven't use these. Check to make sure your lighting meets the specific module. There are various remote controls, I use the Credit Card remote for just the lighting.

http://www.x10.com/products/x10_kr22a.htm


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a 2 zone Lutron Grafik Eye and love it. Initially I was going to use a couple Lutron Maestro dimmers but found out that there is no way to control them separately. The remote code is the same for all switches. 

X-10 would have been my first choice if I had not found an amazing deal on my Grafik Eye. They are quite expensive normally.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had x10 for many years, they work and can be had cheap. But I just moved to (May 2010) Insteon seeing they are backwards compatible and had a cool Ipod touch/Iphone control app. The package I bought was a starter kit found at smarthome.

Item# 2412N SmartLinc - INSTEON Central Controller
This part connects to your network cable via the router to give you web and iOS app control of your power system. which can be linked to any web-enabled mobile device through Wi-Fi and cellular communication, allowing you to control or create timers for INSTEON devices or scenes from inside your home, in the backyard, at work, in the car or on vacation halfway around the world!

Item# 2490A1 RemoteLinc - INSTEON Lamp Control Kit, Silver Remote
This includes 2 Access Point Dual-Band LampLincs Item# 2457D2 each control a plug-in lamp and double as a pair of Access Points. You can get non-access point modules for slightly less if coverage is not a issue. 

So the cool part here is control over the old x10 system (limited but functional) and once you upgrade to the new controllers you get scenes (think macros) much more reliable and robust communication coverage between units, dimming rate control 32 brightness levels and many more options to manipulate the system see smarthome for more details these system can also be found on Amazon.

Gotta get this one if you are a iOS geek the hand held remote is WAF proof.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I used the lutron maestro coupled with my universal remote. I simply spliced a length of speaker wire into the IR blaster to increase the length of the blaster and mounted it on the side of one of the switches and it controls all three simultaneously. (inside the junction box).

While you can't control the lights individually, you can pre-program four "scenes". Each scene sets each circuit (or switch) to the level you set. Works awesome and honestly, four scenes is more than enough. I typically only use three of them.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have two zones on my Grafik Eye and typically only use three scenes (All On, Pots 20% On, Wall Sconces to 80%). THere are four buttons for scenes on the front and the remote gives the option for up to 16. I could see using more scenes if I had more zones. 

The one thing I like is that I can gradually ramp the intensity up for a cool effect after a movie or before it begins. Dimming also saves electricity.


----------



## brianhutchins (Apr 10, 2007)

The Grafik Eyes are great, They can also be found on Ebay for a lot less money, making them a great deal.


----------

